# Keezer Build



## Discrete (27/1/20)

So i finally thought id join the world of kegging as i was sick of bottling my beer. Started on this a few weeks ago and its coming together quite nicely. Not finished just yet as im waiting on a few more items to be delivered (2x taps, check valve, 6kg co2 tank, more beer line) and gona paint it in chalkboard paint for now then eventually box it out and move to coffin style with a nice bar top.

205l Hisense Freezer brand new only $262 from the boxing day deals
4 Tap collar
Inkbird temp controller
Kegland mk4 Regulator
Triple J 4 way manifold
Etc..

So far builds cost me $699 so coming together quite cheap just taking ages for deliveries.. estimated finished cost is $900! 

I did **** up my lines tho didnt know the whole length / pour speed / foam thing so need to amend that i cut them the same as my gas lines (1metre) so now too short...but apart from that hopefully all finished ready for next weekend. Starting off by cheating and buying a brew from loosemoose brewery just coz i cant wait for mine to finish off







.


----------

